# Help Me Choose A Style of Head!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#00BFFF">Okay, as some of you know London is getting her first haircut on Tuesday, July 1st. I had desperately wanted to keep her in full coat, but she is getting SO hot here, I just can't let her be miserable all of the time. :smheat: 

Now what I need you all to do is post pictures of the heads of your furkids so I can choose which head hairstyle I want her to have! I will keep her topknot for now, but lately she has been doing the "racecar" (running around the room while her head scoots on the floor, ZOOM ZOOM!), so we'll see if she stops that soon or not. It keeps messing up her topknot, no matter how loose I put it in. :smrofl: 

I'm thinking for the cut on her body, I will either do the famous Tchelsi & Tatumn look, OR, possibly approximately 1 1/2" body length with Clydesdale feet (the flared feet). I am going to see what the groomer thinks about which style would work for her hair type best.

So get posting, I need LOTS of choices!!! :smpullhair: arty: </span>*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#00BFFF">I should also add that since London is only 6 months old, her cut will not be "perfect" as her head is still growing out, etc, but I want to have pictures to show the groomer what look I'm going for so she knows where to trim and where to leave it growing.</span>*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, there are a few different looks in my siggy. good look with finding the style you prefer. =]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i like the bobble head look
HEre is Caira and her new hair cut, although I have to make the face shorter
[attachment=38622:IMG_0742.jpg]

[attachment=38621:IMG_0728.jpg]


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Jun 27 2008, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597356


> well, there are a few different looks in my siggy. good look with finding the style you prefer. =][/B]


I love the top knot pic with short face and long ears. That is a very pretty style!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's Nissa's head shot.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=38624:ctmpphpIwmvgC.jpg]

this is one of my favorite face cuts on Matilda, probaly to short for you.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I love this one of Cody and this other one of Mia.
[attachment=38625:c13.jpg]
[attachment=386263270695.JPG]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

These are old pictures of Zoey.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This is my favorite for Chloe, her face is cute in a bob and i prefer her ears to be a little shorter. 



[attachment=38630:Lucy_L.A._008.jpg]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's one of my favorite puppy cuts on Karli:















Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is my favorite cut on Sophie although it is really really short. 

[attachment=38631:Sophie_Headshot.jpg]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh, goodness! Those are ALL so cute! I don't know how I'm going to choose just one. :smpullhair: 

I think the one of Chloe might be my favorite so far, maybe with the ears just a *tad* longer. I like some of the other cuts, though...hmm!!

Thanks so much for posting your little one's headshots, I'd love to see more! :thmbup: *


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is one of Brandy and one of Kallie..........I just recently cut their long locks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a couple pictures of Abbey....
[attachment=38633:Abbey_af..._bath_rs.jpg]
[attachment=38634:Abbey___sweetheart.jpg]


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's one of Sadie that shows her head pretty well. I try to keep their ears about even with or slightly longer than their chin.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's Cosy in a bob more or less.
[attachment=38640:StrawbrryDrss.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 28 2008, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597674


> Here's Cosy in a bob more or less.
> [attachment=38640:StrawbrryDrss.jpg][/B]



OMG - that face!!! I can't stand it - it's just way WAY too cute. :heart:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 28 2008, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597674


> Here's Cosy in a bob more or less.
> [attachment=38640:StrawbrryDrss.jpg][/B]


omg.she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks so much for all of the cute head ideas, I truly LOVE them all! :w00t: 

It looks like London's topknot may be going...she is still messing it up right after I put it in, even if it's not too tight. :smcry: I would hate to have to grow it back out later on, though... *


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2008, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597451


> *Oh, goodness! Those are ALL so cute! I don't know how I'm going to choose just one. :smpullhair:
> 
> I think the one of Chloe might be my favorite so far, maybe with the ears just a *tad* longer. I like some of the other cuts, though...hmm!!
> 
> Thanks so much for posting your little one's headshots, I'd love to see more! :thmbup: *[/B]



Chloe's ears were a tad longer and i wanted them a little shorter. I cut the one side perfect and was cutting the other side and then she moved. So one ear is shorter than the other. :HistericalSmiley: I like when the ears are rounded and even with the face hair. I keep her topknot short because she's always messing it up and if i don't but it up it's ok, i just use a little gel and gel it back.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 27 2008, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597412


> I love this one of Cody and this other one of Mia.
> [attachment=38625:c13.jpg]
> [attachment=386263270695.JPG][/B]



OMG what a pretty picture of Mia - I could eat her up :wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 27 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597346


> *<span style="color:#00BFFF">Okay, as some of you know London is getting her first haircut on Tuesday, July 1st. I had desperately wanted to keep her in full coat, but she is getting SO hot here, I just can't let her be miserable all of the time. :smheat:
> 
> Now what I need you all to do is post pictures of the heads of your furkids so I can choose which head hairstyle I want her to have! I will keep her topknot for now, but lately she has been doing the "racecar" (running around the room while her head scoots on the floor, ZOOM ZOOM!), so we'll see if she stops that soon or not. It keeps messing up her topknot, no matter how loose I put it in. :smrofl:
> 
> ...


If she is running around the house with her head on the floor, it means their are little hairs pulling. So, take a top knot comb and pull out the bottom part under the band to help it loosen and poof out. Clifford always tugged at his, and so I chopped it, and it has made grooming greatly easier. 

Clifford has the page bpy face cut (thats what the groomer calls it). Not sure how short you want to go, but it goes well with boys. You can go to the gallery to look at tons of head shots.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 28 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597788


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 27 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597346


<div class='quotemain'>*When London started doing that I thought maybe her topknot was too tight, so I loosened it, and she still does it (Even if the band is way higher than it should be). This only started a few weeks ago -- she used to be fine with it!*


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

I tend to think that their coat helps keep them cool as well as warm though. It shades the sun ... maybe I am wrong and Toby may end up being different but Gizzy seemed cooler in the summer when I left his coat .. But OMG these are some really really cute pics of all of your dogs... They are all to die for !


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

pixel in her "do"


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

OMG - this was a great post. Soooooooooo many cutiepies! Now I know what I want, too when Chloe's hair grows out! Toooooo cute!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2008, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597846


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 28 2008, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597788





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 27 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597346





> *When London started doing that I thought maybe her topknot was too tight, so I loosened it, and she still does it (Even if the band is way higher than it should be). This only started a few weeks ago -- she used to be fine with it!*
> [/B]


I guess she doesn't like it then. Sometimes even my own hair has one hair that is pulling even if my ponytail is loose. Don't you wish they could tell us whats wrong?


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is Sugar's head shot from a few years ago.

[attachment=38667:summer_Sugar.jpg]


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (kab @ Jun 29 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598088


> Here is Sugar's head shot from a few years ago.
> 
> [attachment=38667:summer_Sugar.jpg][/B]



Please tell me how you get her so white! She is brilliant - not a stain in site. I am using eye envy on Brie and its kind of helping but not that much.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jun 29 2008, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598104


> QUOTE (kab @ Jun 29 2008, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598088





> Here is Sugar's head shot from a few years ago.
> 
> [attachment=38667:summer_Sugar.jpg][/B]



Please tell me how you get her so white! She is brilliant - not a stain in site. I am using eye envy on Brie and its kind of helping but not that much.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Honestly, I don't do anything special. She gets bathed once a week and I feed her Candidae. My other maltese, Chloe, does have a bit of staining around her mouth. I don't know what causes one to have staining and the other to not. :blink: :blink:


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

[attachment=38682:headshot.jpg]
Gigi's headshot


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 29 2008, 04:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597958


> pixel in her "do"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S IT!!! :clap: 

Pixel's head is EXACTLY what I've been looking for! What a perfect 'do! arty: 

Thanks so much to all of you for posting photos your beautiful and handsome Malts' hairstyles, they are all cute in their own way. :tender: :flowers: 

I'm thinking about going with a body style like Tchelsi's if the Clydesdale feet won't work well for her (I'm not sure if the hair on her feet is long enough yet). I'm so nervous! :sweatdrop: *


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I know London will look great however you have her clipped. 
I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of Midis after his haircut Friday. Wish I had better pictures, but I can't really get the ones I'd like. I take pictures of the dogs on SM that I like the style of and my groomer does a wonderful job of copying them! KoKo and Clifford are the two I took this time. I had taken Koko's picture the last time, but had given her instructions not to clip the legs (because they were too short before and I wanted them to fill out). So this time I took Clifford's picture, too, because Midis' legs needed to be trimmed, but I wanted them fuller than the body to make him seem less "leggy". I think she did a great job. Sorry my pictures aren't better. 

Cyndi


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 28 2008, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597674


> Here's Cosy in a bob more or less.
> [attachment=38640:StrawbrryDrss.jpg][/B]


I am just doing some catching up reading. That face is perfection! Too cute. :wub:


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (kab @ Jun 29 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598088


> Here is Sugar's head shot from a few years ago.
> 
> [attachment=38667:summer_Sugar.jpg][/B]


This is exactly what i want Bianca's hair to look like!!! How old was Sugar in this picture? I am thinking about taking Bianca in for her first haircut this weekend. Is there anything special they should do to help her grow into this cut that Sugar has (especially the head)

This is what Bianca's hair looks like now


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I love the top knots and bows. My little girls scratches like crazy until everything is gone. 

Were you just persistant when they were puppies similiar to collars? Missy wears a walking collar/bling collar with her name, address, micro chip/ and therapy in training. All collars are a fine nylon with very little weight. She hated a collar at first but it was only .....my name is, home number but I was adimit she would wear it as I never wanted to loose her.

My breeder/groomer cuts her hair off as Missy has is out before I get there. 

So do you persist? Missy will be 2 in Feb.


----------



## Baby Missy's Mom (Mar 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 28 2008, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597449


> This is my favorite cut on Sophie although it is really really short.
> 
> [attachment=38631:Sophie_Headshot.jpg][/B]


I love this cut!


----------

